# Gravestone Crafting



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

I know it has been done a thousand times before, but here's a quick tutorial for how I built my last gravestone. This one includes a "death's head" (skull with wings) decoration. Hope you enjoy!

DIYHARD Death's Head Gravestone

:zombie:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice how to. Love the design.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A great example of painting for the light you are using it in. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The comment about chili threw me for a moment until I saw the picture - LOL!

Really nice design.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I was wondering if the chili was for supper after. LOL!

Great tutorial... I might get inspired to do a more realistic headstone this year.
ooooo and it is a good reason to go buy a dremel!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I thought you made a new glue out of chili and peanut butter..
funny
Good job , looks good in the green light


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work...


----------

